# Ipa Without Crystal Malts



## Acasta (15/4/11)

Im planning on making a 15min IPA tomorrow with my cascade thats been sitting in the fridge for about 6-12 months. I bought 1kg and used a fair bit but i've also been messing with other stuff, hence the idea of using up the cascade!
The 15min IPA recipe suggests 95% base and 5% crystal, however i have no crystal on hand.
The malts i do have are MO, Pale, Pils and Munich.

Could i do a simple 90% Ale and 10% Munich? Or does the crystal help to balance the beer out?

Thanks.


----------



## donburke (15/4/11)

Acasta said:


> Im planning on making a 15min IPA tomorrow with my cascade thats been sitting in the fridge for about 6-12 months. I bought 1kg and used a fair bit but i've also been messing with other stuff, hence the idea of using up the cascade!
> The 15min IPA recipe suggests 95% base and 5% crystal, however i have no crystal on hand.
> The malts i do have are MO, Pale, Pils and Munich.
> 
> ...



i reckon you will be fine with 10% munich, if anything mash a degree higher than you had planned to

and send me a sample when done, i havent tried one with cascade :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (15/4/11)

Sounds awesome!!


----------



## Acasta (15/4/11)

Alright will do! Brewing tomorrow and should be amazing to watch 270g of hops all in at 15min haha


----------



## argon (15/4/11)

If it were me i'd go like this
85%MO
10%Munich
5%Carapils
1065OG

Cascade to [email protected] :beerbang: 
2/gL dryhop


----------

